# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Cycles for the Newbie

## TheMudMan

*Cycles for the Newbie*

Written by TheMudMan

Here is a person that I feel is ready to run their first cycle. A person that has reached at least the age 21 (IMO 25 is a better age), has their diet and training in check, and has also researched enough about AAS to not have to ask all the "newbie questions. Remember this is your body and these drugs that you're ingesting and injecting have both good and bad side effects.

Here are some cycles to consider for a first time user of AAS. All cycles should be based off of test. But before jumping into one of these cycles please do your research. Remember with the good comes the bad. The bad being side effects from the use of AAS. I will not go into them here but if you do your homework you will know what sides you may see and how to avoid them.

I’m a firm believer in starting anti-estrogens 2 weeks prior to the start of the cycle. This will allow more then enough time to get blood levels peaked. Also, I would also suggest running a SERM (Nolvadex ) and AI (arimidex , proviron , femera) together through the cycle. 

These are just a few of the many combinations of compounds that can be used in a first cycle. I feel that D-bol, EQ, and Winny are all very good to add to a first cycle to help things along but they are not necessary. I also feel that a long acting ester test is best for a first or even a second cycle. The reason is because of the amount of injections that are required by SUS, Prop, and Suspension.

Below is the PCT protocol I use for most cycles. You could add 4 grams of Tribulus into PCT. There are plenty of studies that show the use of Tribulus will help increase LH levels. This is why it’s a good idea to use during the cycle as well.

Day 1 300mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva / .25mg L-dex 
Day 2 - 30 100mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva / .25mg L-dex 
Day 31 - 37 20mg Nolva / .25mg L-dex 

*Cycle 1:*
1 – 10 Enan 500mg/wk
1 – 12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1 – 12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 2 weeks after last Enan injection

*Cycle 2:*
1 – 10 Cyp 400mg/wk
1 – 12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1 – 12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 18 days after last Cyp injection

*Cycle 3:*
1 – 4 D-bol 40mg ED
1 – 10 Enan 500mg/wk
1 – 12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1 – 12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 2 weeks after last Enan injection

*Cycle 4:*
1 – 4 D-bol 40mg ED
1 – 10 Cyp 400mg/wk
1 – 12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1 – 12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 18 days after last Cyp injection

*Cycle 5:*
1 – 4 Prop 75mg ED
1 – 10 Enan 500mg/wk
1 – 12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1 – 12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 2 weeks after last Enan injection

*Cycle 6:*
1 – 4 Prop 75mg ED
1 – 10 Cyp 400mg/wk
1 – 12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1 – 12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 18 days after last Cyp injection

*Cycle 7:*
1 – 4 Prop 75mg ED
1 – 10 Enan 500mg/wk
11 – 12 Prop 75mg ED
1 – 12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1 – 12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 3 days after last Prop injection

*Cycle 8:*
1 – 4 Prop 75mg ED
1 – 10 Cyp 400mg/wk
11 – 13 Prop 75mg ED
1 – 12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1 – 12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 3 days after last Prop injection

*Cycle 9:*
1 – 13 Enan 500mg/wk
1 – 12 EQ 500mg/wk
1 – 15 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1 – 15 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 2 weeks after last Enan injection

*Cycle 10:*
1 – 12 Cyp 400mg/wk
1 – 12 EQ 400mg/wk
1 – 15 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1 – 15 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 3 weeks after last Cyp / Enan injection

*Cycle 11:*
1 – 10 Enan 500mg/wk
7 – 12 Winny 50mg ED
1 – 15 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1 – 15 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 1 day after last Winny injection / dose

*Cycle 12:*
1 – 10 Cyp 400mg/wk
8 – 13 Winny 50mg ED
1 – 15 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1 – 15 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 1 day after last Winny injection / dose

----------


## yooo

Definately the newest addition to the stickies.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

As always, fantastic post bro!!!!!

----------


## tryingtogetbig

bump

----------


## dogsofwar

Good post brutha. I will save this one.

----------


## TheMudMan

Thanks guys........

----------


## AandF6969

Good post bro

----------


## cb25

Fantastic post...

i like #9  :Smilie:

----------


## MotoLifter

**** that **** was STICKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. Very nice brotha.

----------


## damian

great job...as always....sure sticky s**t.....it should be around long time ago....

----------


## Blown_SC

Nice...  :Thumps Up: ....

----------


## yooo

Bump for mukkler

----------


## UnNaturalBuff

good post, oughta stop alota same old newbie posts

----------


## Monkeytown

Coming from a newbie, this really helps.

BTW...what if I tried....?  :Yellow Confused:  

Just kidding!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## almostgone

Glue it to the top!!!!

----------


## almostgone

..And I like how the PCT time is listed for each cycle depending upon the ester length..
this goes on the old hard drive

----------


## TheMudMan

Bump

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

Awesome post brutha...just one question. I didnt understand why the first cycle you have 500mg of eth and then only 400mg of cyp for the second cycle. I figured they are enough alike that it should be the other way around? could you please explain this

----------


## dannyboy62682

great post, hope some will read this before posting for cycle advice. You can get any better than that info right there!

----------


## inheritmylife

The only thing that I can add is that maybe the enenthate would be better suited at 400mg, and the cypionate at 500 due to the esterweights. 

Great post!

----------


## Tribex

The mudman has done it again. Awesomeness bro. That should help out a lot of confused newcomers.

----------


## TheMudMan

> Awesome post brutha...just one question. I didnt understand why the first cycle you have 500mg of eth and then only 400mg of cyp for the second cycle. I figured they are enough alike that it should be the other way around? could you please explain this


Thanks......

I did this because most Cyp will come dosed at 200mg per ml and Enan is 250mg per ml. I just feel this would make it easier to dose for someone new to AAS.

Also, IMO 400mg is the minimum I would use with test.

----------


## Jrock79

Great post man.

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

Good to know, makes more sense now. What about using cyp for the first cycle at 400mg of cyp then for the second cycle going 500mg of eth, or do you think this wouldnt make much of a difference?

----------


## TheMudMan

> Good to know, makes more sense now. What about using cyp for the first cycle at 400mg of cyp then for the second cycle going 500mg of eth, or do you think this wouldnt make much of a difference?


I feel it makes not much of a difference if any....... If someone feels they want to run 500mg of Cyp then that's fine because what I put here is for reference and can be changed a bit to suit your goals and needs. But 400 to 500mg of test is the norm for a first cycle.




Thanks everyone!

----------


## Z-Ro

good post Mud, bump!!!

----------


## styles-money

Great post...bump

One question Mud, what's the purpose of running the A-Dex and Nolva 1 week longer than the Clomid. I have a vague memory, and can't seem to find anything on it now...LOL

----------


## TheMudMan

> Great post...bump
> 
> One question Mud, what's the purpose of running the A-Dex and Nolva 1 week longer than the Clomid. I have a vague memory, and can't seem to find anything on it now...LOL


I do it just in case of a rebound effects.

----------


## not2bigyet

> good post, oughta stop alota same old newbie posts


if only that were true...they're like the plague  :LOL:  

great post bro!

----------


## almostgone

el bump-a-rola......

----------


## mukkler

> Bump for mukkler


thanks  :Wink: 

This looks like my cycle:

Cycle 11:
1  10 Enan 500mg/wk
7  12 Winny 50mg ED
1  15 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  15 L-dex .25mg ED

But I dont understand..

What will i do first week?? Should i start with enanthate at the same time as nolva + ldex ? Or do you mean that this is how i dot it:

Week 1,2: Nolva 10mg ED, L-dex .25mg ED
Week 3 - 8: Nolva 10mg ED, L-dex .25 ED, 500mg Enanthate.
Week 9 - 12: Nolva 10mg ED, L-dex .25 ED, 500mg Enanthate, 50mg winstrol 
Week 13 - 14: Nolva 10mg ED, L-dex .25 ED, 50mg winstrol
Week 15 - 17: Nolva 10mg ED, L-dex .25 ED

Week 18: PCT:
Day 1 300mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva / .25mg L-dex 
Day 2 - 30 100mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva / .25mg L-dex 
Day 31 - 37 20mg Nolva / .25mg L-dex 

Yeah.. im sorry.. im a slow learner  :Smilie:

----------


## builtthekid

Good post man

----------


## TheMudMan

> thanks 
> 
> This looks like my cycle:
> 
> Cycle 11:
> 1  10 Enan 500mg/wk
> 7  12 Winny 50mg ED
> 1  15 Nolvadex 10mg ED
> 1  15 L-dex .25mg ED
> ...


That's looks good to me.

----------


## TheMudMan

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## danephillips

Never a needle !! Never !!

----------


## SMYL_GR8

Thanks, Mud. Great setups for a Newbie. Just when I think I got my first cycle planned, I read something that makes me tweak it a little. I was already planning on doing your #3, but never thought of starting Nolva and Ldex 2 weeks prior. #3 #9 and #11 are similar. How do I choose b/w D-Bol, Eq and Winny in these stacks? Thanks Bro.

----------


## ChiTownTommy

great post sticky asap

----------


## Demon Deacon

MudMan this was a great idea. I hope it gets stickied. I remember when i was a newbie and would click on newbie cycles. Most sites had deca only cycles for the newb and not one mention about deca dick or PCT.

----------


## jlewis1111

Yeah thanks for the advice!

----------


## sporty273uk

very good post,only one question,good i use sust somewhere and how for a first cycle as ive got a drawer full of the stuff that i bought in turkey,thanks

----------


## Lunacy

goooood post. Cleared up my question on how to run enan and prop. BUMP!!

----------


## TheMudMan

> very good post,only one question,good i use sust somewhere and how for a first cycle as ive got a drawer full of the stuff that i bought in turkey,thanks


You would need to inject the SUS EOD to keep blood levels stable throgh the cycle. This is why I didn't add SUS for a first cycle. Most will not want to do the EOD injections throughout the cycle.

----------


## almostgone

Don't know if this ever got to be a sticky yet, lots of good info here.....so.... bizzump to the top

----------


## Latin

Just wanted to bump this thread for all da newbies in da house!

----------


## mass junkie

How about "cycles for the advanced" punk  :Smilie:

----------


## FCECC2

> How about "cycles for the advanced" punk


you and mud could always cook something for the midget...  :Don't know:

----------


## LeanMeOut

Bump

----------


## seanw

I was just going through my saved URL's and this definitly needs bumping again. The PCT is especially great as I am just about to have my last shot next week and this of all the posts I have ready really makes PCT easy to understand.

----------


## almostgone

^^^^

----------


## 50%Natural

looks good mudman

----------


## almostgone

^^^^

----------


## MikeyZ23

Bump... Sticky time

----------


## Chemical King

Great post, this should definitly become a sticky, it will save new comers posting old questions...........that is if they bother to read the stickies which most dont thats why I think they shouldn't be allowed to post for at least 2 wks to give them a chance to learn

----------


## kelkaz

fab post bro

----------


## Blown_SC

BUMP  :Thumps Up:

----------


## seanw

Chemical King you have got to get that old girlfriend back. It gives a boner everytime I see your Avatar

----------


## ArkansasAlex

Wow, I finally read this , and I agree, it should be sticky'ed

Awesome post bro
thanks
Alex

----------


## tycin

good post....bump

----------


## KGBnine

bump

----------


## *Narkissos*

> good post, oughta stop alota same old newbie posts


IF we can get them to read it

Nice work TMM

----------


## juiceinthehood

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *Narkissos*

Bump!

----------


## Stout1

Ttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Stout1

Get Up There!!

----------


## needle

Lot a good info, if every newbie read that !!!!!

----------


## stevieB1000

i have been cycling legal non rx prohormones like methyl1test 1 month on and a month off. i recently looked at trying some stanozolol tabs by british dragon i believe they r 20 or 10 mg tabs. will i see any results from a 6 week cycle and what dosage is good?

----------


## almostgone

.....this would make a great "Sticky"......

----------


## bvanderwerff

bumped!

----------


## Basilus

Have a question, why do you run the Cyp 100mg less then the Enan ? Sorry if its a dumb question.

----------


## powerlifter

Strong Work Mud Man - this will help all the newbs - but remember kids always do your homework - safety first

----------


## JAYROD

outstanding!!!!!!

----------


## Cracker Jak

Great advice that will benefit everyone. Make it a skicky!!!

----------


## almostgone

...Time to bump this one up again....

----------


## almostgone

^^^...

----------


## Dark Bird

Good stuff

----------


## Furo-master

Great post Mud! I have one different thing to add though. Nolvadex and some of the other anti-estrogens can decrease your strength gains. As long as you're not doing a HUGE cycle(like over 1,000 mgs/wk, half androgens) there shouldn't be too much of a problem with "spilling over." For a first time user double your bodyweight in mgs, and don't stack two androgens together. For a first timer, you should gain at LEAST 15-20 pounds total, and the bigger you get the more you will have to use for future cycles. This is all due to receptor downgrade. NONE of the pro guys started out at the dosage they are using now. Many of those guys would be happy with a five pound increase over a year while using 3-5 thousand mgs a week; Plus HGH, IGF-1, ....the list goes on and on... Anyway, know what your ultimate goals are before getting into the AAS scene.

----------


## icedudez

is the L.dex ed needed?

----------


## almostgone

...^^^^...

----------


## WelshWarrior

This should deffo be stickied.

----------


## GREENMACHINE

Make this a sticky already or the goldfish gets it.

----------


## Montgomery

The last two cycles are test enan/winny, and test cyp/winny. Why isn't there a prop/winny cycle? That's one I've thought of running.

Montgomery

----------


## icedudez

> is the L.dex ed needed?


bump

----------


## almostgone

> is the L.dex ed needed?



....Icedudez, without l-dex, I tend to retain some water....I agree with MM, I like to run a SERM and an A.I......
....I'd suggest hitting the PCT forum and the steroid profiles and research SERM, A-I, Nolvadex , Anastrozole, and Letrozole (Femara) and then you can make a decision based on your conclusions......

Good luck,
AG

----------


## almostgone

^^^^....

----------


## almostgone

..^^^^...

----------


## Testostack

Awesome post MudMan, really  :Wink: .......That should be mandatory for newbies to read it before even considering a cycle of anything.........10 thumbs up!!

----------


## Testostack

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Just wanted to be sure.......
i'm a slow learner too  :LOL: , that'd make for my Test e only cycle:

Week 1,2: Nolva 10mg ED, L-dex .25mg ED
Week 3 - 12: 500mg Test E, Nolva 10mg ED, L-dex .25 ED.
Week 14: PCT

PCT:
Day 1 300mg Clomid  / 20mg Nolva / .25mg L-dex 
Day 2 - 30 100mg Clomid  / 20mg Nolva / .25mg L-dex 
Day 31 - 37 20mg Nolva / .25mg L-dex

I don't want Clomid!! what could i replace it with?  :Hmmmm:  
And what about proviron ? heard that it works great w/ test.......should i use it and when?
Thx though for your post.

----------


## Papi93

Glad to have you on this site, Mudman. I would be lost without your advice. Can one use Liquidex while off-cycle as a natural test booster. It's being highly recommended by the supplement gurus. I was thinking it would be better to go with trib and tongkat because I will be using for my next cycle and PCT. It would only be used for only 4 weeks off-cycle, though. What are you thoughts?

----------


## Papi93

Sorry about that, here is what the cycle looks like:

Cycle-
1  12 Test E 500mg/wk
1  12 Nolva 10mg ED
1  12 Liquidex .25mg ED

PCT 2 weeks after last test e injection.

PCT-
1-4 100mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva / .25mg Liquidex

----------


## Testostack

> Sorry about that, here is what the cycle looks like:
> 
> Cycle-
> 1  12 Test E 500mg/wk
> 1  12 Nolva 10mg ED
> 1  12 Liquidex .25mg ED
> 
> PCT 2 weeks after last test e injection.
> 
> ...


Looks like we're in the same boat dude!
Except that i don't want Clomid and that for Test e only cycle MudMan said Tribulus would do the trick. If so, that'd be much easier to get than HCG /Clomid :LOL:

----------


## zomzom

Nice post, i am thinking to use the Cycle 11:
1  10 Enan 500mg/wk
7  12 Winny 50mg ED
1  15 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  15 Proviron .25mg ED orAromasin; i think to use Aromasin because it has good effects for a pre contest, hardness and others.. I like to be in sharpe with a nice definition.

Start PCT 1 day after last Winny injection / dose
for my first cycle.

Before to discover "The cycle for newbies" i was searching a nice lean mass builder without testo because i am scared about the fat free that would take many months before to re give me a lean built, i had found into the Anabolics2005 from WILLIAM LLEWELLYN a good "Beginner stack" without test, according to my objectives "Increase my overall lean mass but don t build up my muscle with a Fat Free."
I had choosen this cycle: 

1-10 Deca 200mg/week during 10weeks
2-11 Proviron 50mg ED during 10weeks
4-11 Winny 20mg ED during 7weeks

1-I was thinking to increase the Deca to 400mg during the week 5-10 "yes it is crazy probably" 
2-For the PCT i will use HCG for 3-4weeks of course "less crazy" and Clomid.

What do you think according to your experience and knowledge "Beginner stack is inside the Anabolics2005"?

----------


## zomzom

bump

----------


## Bulkcut

cycle 11 defenatly
i am going to add winny 
Cycle 11:
1 – 10 Enan 500mg/wk
7 – 12 Winny 50mg ED
1 – 15 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1 – 15 L-dex .25mg ED
Start PCT 1 day after last Winny injection / dose

This is probably a really really stupid question but i am still researching
What is L-Dex? is that Letro or Armidex?
or something else? 
i feel like a dumb ass asking but better be sure then not ask

----------


## Im C murda

word mudman

----------


## aletnem

hey man thanks for the info im also a newbie always looking for great threads to read and i would have to say that this one has helped me allot..... and saved me some time searching endless threads for this one post ,,,,, so from all the newbies thanks bro !!!!!

----------


## TheMudMan

> cycle 11 defenatly
> i am going to add winny 
> Cycle 11:
> 1  10 Enan 500mg/wk
> 7  12 Winny 50mg ED
> 1  15 Nolvadex 10mg ED
> 1  15 L-dex .25mg ED
> Start PCT 1 day after last Winny injection / dose
> 
> ...


Sorry haven't seen this thread in a long time.......

L-dex also known as arimidex or liquidex is an AI like Letro (Femera)..... so they are from the same class of chemicals but different. Letro is a bit stronger than L-dex. So it does work better at stopping aromatization (up to 98%) but with it comes a price. A lot of guys using Letro will complain that a side effect that they get is low or no sex drive.

----------


## Im C murda

helped me out alot, is 25 mg proviron ed enough to run with 10mg nolva?

----------


## TheMudMan

> helped me out alot, is 25 mg proviron ed enough to run with 10mg nolva?


Yes, that would work.

----------


## *Narkissos*

guess what Mud?
Bump!

Maybe i should sticky this...hm

----------


## kloter1

> POST MASTER I AM SIGN IN AS THE WRONG PERSON AND HAD SOME QUESTIONS! PLEASE CONTACT ME AT: [email protected] THANKS B
> 
> OR Another "B" story thanks again


wtf???






bump for mudd. good post!!

----------


## TheMudMan

LOL....... that sure is a hijack

Thanks...... maybe we can get them to sticky it......... I don't want to do it since I made it LOL

----------


## *Narkissos*

I'll do it.. and clean up the hijacks... woot!

Stickied

----------


## mikey86

I recently started my first cycle ( noob ), 1ml of decca every 3 days. im just wondering whats a good cycle for me to go on after this one. I dont wana get extremely big, maybe to be like 160-165, im 140 right now. Someone told me i should take decca/testpropenate, but i was thinking about deca /dbol . can someone give me their opinion?

----------


## eL FriJolerO

Hey guys, what's up!? I'm new to this forum and to all the anabolic stuff, i just started this tuesday using test250 and Decandrol300. Now, i know you guys probably hate all the newb quiestions, cause they must seem pretty damn obvious to you. But mudman, you very much seem to know your shit, so i gotta ask you...I saw your Cycles for new comers and i was just blown away, that seems to be a whole lot more than what i'm taking, like i said, i'm only taking Test and Deca , 600mgs of each per week, will i see decent gains with this, or do i need to crank up the doses, or more Anabolics perhaps?????
Really appreciate the answer.

----------


## Frostman

I've never tried steroids before, but I plan on using here in a couple of days. The problem is I don't know much about the cycles. Can anyone please tell me how to start and how will I know the steroids I get are real???

----------


## Kale

Start a new thread , dont ask the question in here as nobody will look at it

----------


## Iceman69

I'm seeing links to Clomid, L-dex and Nolva which take me to the Anabolic Review site which has an "Add To Cart" feature for shopping.

Is this a kosher place to buy my PCT stuff?

----------


## TheMudMan

> I'm seeing links to Clomid, L-dex and Nolva which take me to the Anabolic Review site which has an "Add To Cart" feature for shopping.
> 
> Is this a kosher place to buy my PCT stuff?


Yes..............

Also everyone do not post questions in this thread........ create a new one so that they will get the attention by everyone in that forum.

----------


## Iceman69

Thanks man, sorry to post the question here.

Will make sure my noobitry is in the appropriate places next time.

----------


## BigJames

I am glad that this is a sticky now. All newbies should read this before they even start asking what they should take or how much they should take or if they should drink winny...

----------


## FromTheWimbo

thanks

----------


## msu16366

Great post, now insted of trying to explain everything to curious friends I can just point them to this thread. Great job

----------


## spartus1

I have been reading for months and have gotten a pretty good understanding on basic cycles. I just joined today. I need advise on what direction to go now. 

I have two weeks left on my first 12 week cycle. 

I am 6"2" 47 YRS old, (Much younger than my years) weight 240, 20.5 % BF, I have been weight lifting for 15 years. I started my Cycle 12/4/05.

500 mg Entanate per week Sunday and Thursday 250 each.
20 MG Nolvadex ED
2 IU HGH ED 5AM 1 IU 4PM 1 IU
D-bols week 4 & 5 30 mg ED 6 doses 
Vitimans Muti ED
Milk thistle 800 mg ED 
200 mg B6 ED 

I went from 210 to 240, 4,000 calories ED 400 grams protine ED, Good sleep good diet. Except some drinking on weekends. 

My gold now is to drop 11 LBS of body fat and not lose too much of my gains going into my PCT. I would like to use some of the stuff that I have on hand to my benifit, I am nott 100% sure what would be best for me at this point. 

Here's some of the stuff I have on hand. 
HCH, HGH, Clen , T3, R3 IGF-1 Long, Proviron , Nolvadex, Clomed. 

Could you guys give me a stack that you might recommend for an optimial PCT cycle. 

I paln to hit cycle two after 12 weeks off. My second cycle will include Deca in the first four weeks but no D-bols. 

Thanks for the time!

----------


## Kale

Start a new thread in this forum with your question and it will be answerd there

----------


## youngbuck1001

Hi,
i'm new at this so I need some help? I am 24, I'm 6'0, with about 5-6% bodyfat. I have played baseball my whole life so im in good shape. I just graduated from college and this is my first year without baseball. I feel like I'm losing it a little bit. I don't want to take any big roids or no needles. I received 220 tabs of Dball (pink) and I was told to take 1 a day for a week/3 a day for a week/5 a day for a week/8 a day for a week/5 day for a week?3 a day for a week/1 a day for a week. Is this any good? And when should i take them during the day? Should I split them up or take them all at once?

----------


## cb25

> Hi,
> i'm new at this so I need some help? I am 24, I'm 6'0, with about 5-6% bodyfat. I have played baseball my whole life so im in good shape. I just graduated from college and this is my first year without baseball. I feel like I'm losing it a little bit. I don't want to take any big roids or no needles. I received 220 tabs of Dball (pink) and I was told to take 1 a day for a week/3 a day for a week/5 a day for a week/8 a day for a week/5 day for a week?3 a day for a week/1 a day for a week. Is this any good? And when should i take them during the day? Should I split them up or take them all at once?


first of all man, welcome - you've come to the right place to learn about this stuff.

secondly, a dbol only cycle isn't a smart choice. there's a lot of info on this site in regards to why, all you have to do is read/search, etc. 

again welcome man, but research a bit more before using anything so you know how to maximize your gains, and do it safely.

----------


## Bashar

** TRENBOLINE **

I have been working out for many years now and I would like to increase my mass and become more cut.
I am 26, weight is 175, and height is 5'9"

I have tried winny before but I would like something stronger.
I don't want to get too huge but get some mass.

THINKING ABOUT TAKING Tren ???
Any suggestions, cycle uses and side effect info???

Thanks
Bashar

----------


## hellomycognomen

Hello, I'm kind of new to steriods and I had a
question about the labels and what they mean. I have
two bottles. One is of Deca 300mg-10ml and the other
is Stanozolol 50mg-20ml. My question is on the
numbers does it mean that each ml contains the number
of mg or is the number of mg the total amount that is
in the bottle? This is kind of confusing for me. I
would appreciate if you could clairify this for me.
Thanks
Also do any of you think that Equpoise is better than Deca

----------


## freezingsebastian

Day 1 300mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva / .25mg L-dex 
Day 2 - 30 100mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva / .25mg L-dex 
Day 31 - 37 20mg Nolva / .25mg L-dex 

Cycle 1:
1  10 Enan 500mg/wk
1  12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 2 weeks after last Enan injection

Cycle 2:
1  10 Cyp 400mg/wk
1  12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 18 days after last Cyp injection

Cycle 3:
1  4 D-bol 40mg ED
1  10 Enan 500mg/wk
1  12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 2 weeks after last Enan injection

Cycle 4:
1  4 D-bol 40mg ED
1  10 Cyp 400mg/wk
1  12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 18 days after last Cyp injection

Cycle 5:
1  4 Prop 75mg ED
1  10 Enan 500mg/wk
1  12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 2 weeks after last Enan injection

Cycle 6:
1  4 Prop 75mg ED
1  10 Cyp 400mg/wk
1  12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 18 days after last Cyp injection

Cycle 7:
1  4 Prop 75mg ED
1  10 Enan 500mg/wk
11  12 Prop 75mg ED
1  12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 3 days after last Prop injection

Cycle 8:
1  4 Prop 75mg ED
1  10 Cyp 400mg/wk
11  13 Prop 75mg ED
1  12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  12 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 3 days after last Prop injection

Cycle 9:
1  13 Enan 500mg/wk
1  12 EQ 500mg/wk
1  15 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  15 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 2 weeks after last Enan injection

Cycle 10:
1  12 Cyp 400mg/wk
1  12 EQ 400mg/wk
1  15 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  15 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 3 weeks after last Cyp / Enan injection

Cycle 11:
1  10 Enan 500mg/wk
7  12 Winny 50mg ED
1  15 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  15 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 1 day after last Winny injection / dose

Cycle 12:
1  10 Cyp 400mg/wk
8  13 Winny 50mg ED
1  15 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  15 L-dex .25mg ED

Start PCT 1 day after last Winny injection / dose


I dont get this HELP!!!
what's L-dex??
those ed mean each day?
whats the 1-10 400mg/wk please explain thanx

----------


## halfmanhalfamazing21

Yep great post indeed. Dbol and Winny got me rolling my first time and i havent looked back.

----------


## smmrsm2000

from a newbie thanks for the info

----------


## Hlywudguy

Incredible! As a "newbie"... Thank you! Any experience with Enantato 350??

----------


## falcons 84

good cycle plan.

----------


## KiHLa

STUPID QUESTION but i have to know clomid and nova are taken orally right?

----------


## Streaker

Thanks

----------


## mastapimp

i did my research b4 i started my 1st cycle.
im 6ft. 23 yrs old. 11.4% body fat 176 lbs
i just want to get cut so im taking a cycle of winny 
with a good diet and the gym 6 days a week just doin abs and up
want to know how long it will take to get pretty cut 
doin 1ml every other day, inject
like i said im a beginner and dont want to be big just cut
any advice???? would be much appreciated. Thank you whom ever..

----------


## Auto54

> i did my research b4 i started my 1st cycle.
> im 6ft. 23 yrs old. 11.4% body fat 176 lbs
> i just want to get cut so im taking a cycle of winny 
> with a good diet and the gym 6 days a week just doin abs and up
> want to know how long it will take to get pretty cut 
> doin 1ml every other day, inject
> like i said im a beginner and dont want to be big just cut
> any advice???? would be much appreciated. Thank you whom ever..


1) You should start your own thread.

2) You need to do more research!

3) At 6', only 176lbs, and 11.4% bf (how did you come up with that?), you should already be cut! 

4) One ml of what? That says nothing (see #2). I can get winny in 50mg/ml, 100mg/ml, and 125mg/ml.

5) Winny needs to be done every day, not every other day.

Back do the drawing board for ya, pal. Sorry.

----------


## method

SWEET, this is a A+++ nice help without me asking some dumb questions. Laid out in plain english. Nice work man.

----------


## LatinoPR

kool

----------


## pattymac931

good post for newbies

----------


## digitalje5u5

great post. Very helpful.

----------


## digitalje5u5

> STUPID QUESTION but i have to know clomid and nova are taken orally right?


Yes.

----------


## 2bshredded

I've learned more in the last 3 days here than I have 4 over the last couple of months tryingto figure out wtf to do with my draggin arse, tell you what I'm primed and ready to get big....always been a bad mf...just lacked the hugeness. hahahahah 

Marty

----------


## kif

Thanks bro this thread has helped a ton

----------


## bob101

Hello, does anyone kno whether andriol can be taken on its own without being in a cycle with other steriods ? And can it also be taken with whey protein, creatine and zma without it being inturpted... Please help

----------


## spowers1

I'm another annoying newbie with stupid questions, I have been doing all the research I can though, I am on my fourth week with d-bols, that is all, about 25-30 mg a day. I 've heard I must stop d-bol for 4 weeks now, making a cycle, I have Deca , and Sustanon on the way, can I start it right away, or do I need to wait the 4 weeks, at start I weighed 135 at 5'10, benched 145 max once, Now end of 3rd week, weigh 143 and max bench 170 once, but pulled something in my shoulder doing it! I feel like these d-bols give my muscles enough energy to just rip them apart. I am 30, have been lifting off and on for years, never have had results like I am now! I have seen SO MANY different cycles and they all seem to conflict each other as far as what I'm using, some say d-bol 60 mg up to 10 weeks, others say never ever go over 4, I feel safe at 30 mg 4 weeks, but what next? Thank you for any advise! Steve My email is [email protected]

----------


## mr. snakes

> *Cycles for the Newbie*
> 
> Written by TheMudMan
> 
> 
> Here are some cycles to consider for a first time user of AAS. All cycles should be based off of test. But before jumping into one of theses cycle please do your research. Remember with the good comes the bad. The bad being side effects from the use of AAS. I will not go into them here but if you do your homework you will know what sides you may see and how to avoid them.
> 
> Im a firm believer in starting anti-estrogens 2 weeks prior to the start of the cycle. This will allow more then enough time to get blood levels peaked. Also, I would also suggest running a SERM (Nolvadex ) and AI (arimidex , proviron , femera) together through the cycle. 
> 
> ...




You forgot the Dbol only cycle. There's nothing wrong with a oral only cycle. Moderate dose/moderate amount of time, you'll be fine...Alot of newbies are doing it these days. I did it myself when i was a newbie.........................

----------


## *Narkissos*

> You forgot the Dbol only cycle. Alot of newbies are doing it. I did it when i was a newbie.........................


He didn't forget anything

that cycle is garbage.

----------


## bob101

hi i want to start a cycle of dbol and winny, but the cycle is a pre made one you can buy on the internet, it doesnt contain an anti estrogen either, so do you recon i should make up another cycle with nolvadex or sumthing included or just continue with this one as i will not get any side effects without an anti estrogen? sorry to sound dumb

----------


## TheMudMan

> hi i want to start a cycle of dbol and winny, but the cycle is a pre made one you can buy on the internet, it doesnt contain an anti estrogen either, so do you recon i should make up another cycle with nolvadex or sumthing included or just continue with this one as i will not get any side effects without an anti estrogen? sorry to sound dumb


Did you even read anything I wrote?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## bob101

Yeh i have read what you wrote.... but remember im a beginner i dnt kno what u is going on about with all of those steriods names... i just wanna kno which is the best to take to get big, fast gains which last and are not fluid retained muscles, and the safest and cheapest way to do it, so if anyone knows a great first cycle and can tell me it in simple terms that would be great!, thanx

----------


## TheMudMan

> Yeh i have read what you wrote.... but remember im a beginner i dnt kno what u is going on about with all of those steriods names... i just wanna kno which is the best to take to get big, fast gains which last and are not fluid retained muscles, and the safest and cheapest way to do it, so if anyone knows a great first cycle and can tell me it in simple terms that would be great!, thanx


You have a lot of reading to do. I outlined most if not all of what a beginer would need to set up and run a safe first cycle. If you can't understand what was written then you need a lot more time here researching before running a cycle.

----------


## REaL TALk

Hi i am 19 and very interested in starting a cycle. I am 175 pounds with probly 15% body.. i want to gain some size but my most concern is to get riped. i Have never seen all my abs. I am lookin for a cycle that i can gain a bit of size and get really riped but i really dont wanna get acne from this.. please give me advice
thanx

----------


## Triposinator

Wishful thinking 

But dreaming is fine  :7up:  




> good post, oughta stop alota same old newbie posts

----------


## Johnny Gotti

That was some good info printed it!

----------


## Foo Man

Is the ldex neccessary? I've got everything ready but that.

----------


## TheMudMan

> Is the ldex neccessary? I've got everything ready but that.


Depending on the dosages and how sensitive you are to estrogen related sides the answer is no. If you only have nolva then run 20mg ED through the cycle and PCT.

----------


## OldTimer74

Hey all. Just logged in and wanted to say thanks and hopefully confirm some advice. I am a first timer but most likely much older than most of you all. I am 36 6'2" and 228lbs. BF is about 20 (I was MUCH heavier -fat- and have trained to this point for 3 years). I am currently in week 1 of my first cycle. I actually got the blood tests and have a professional helping me but I seem to see conflicting reports. I began with a week of Anastroz (estrogen blocker). Then began a daily 2IU of HGH and a weekly 250 Sust-Test/200Deca as well as 50mg Whinny every other day. Monday will be one full week. Whinny shots make me very sore. Everything else is ok. Will do a full course of pct. when 10 weeks is over. Any advice is appreciated.

----------


## Ferich7465

Im really interested in learning more about sterioids. If anyone has any books to consider or internet sites, very helpful thanks., I havent tried them yet but i have had my chances. I did quit lifting after i was done with college football. The questions that i have is, should i get back into shape first before i start taking them? I was told that Sterioids burn fat, and how well? Reason for this question is becuse of the beer gut. And what types of steroids do you recomend for use. Thanks for your time.

----------


## GoldieTheMack

Subscribing.
Gold

----------


## TheMudMan

> Im really interested in learning more about sterioids. If anyone has any books to consider or internet sites, very helpful thanks., I havent tried them yet but i have had my chances. I did quit lifting after i was done with college football. The questions that i have is, should i get back into shape first before i start taking them? I was told that Sterioids burn fat, and how well? Reason for this question is becuse of the beer gut. And what types of steroids do you recomend for use. Thanks for your time.


Click the link to the Anabolic Steroids Research Book in my signature. Great book for beginer and everyone else.

----------


## kesh227

Hey Mudman,

Which anti-estrogen do you recommend running two weeks before the cycle, and should I continue this through the cycle along with a-dex and nolva or discontinue it once the cycle commences and do what you outlined in your post? Also, what do you think about letro? Thanks for some solid advice.

----------


## lolo69247

thx!! needed to know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TheMudMan

> Hey Mudman,
> 
> Which anti-estrogen do you recommend running two weeks before the cycle, and should I continue this through the cycle along with a-dex and nolva or discontinue it once the cycle commences and do what you outlined in your post? Also, what do you think about letro? Thanks for some solid advice.


I run what ever anti-e's I would be running in the cycle prior to the start. Yes use them through the cycle as well.

Letro should be used in cycles where the compounds will aromatize agreat deal........ or if you are gyno prone letro is a safe way to go. Down side is that letro could suppress libido and also the estrogen rebound from letro is great when discontinued.

----------


## tyayo

hey vey detailed post i am have done one cycle before im 5"8' 180 
I have 23 amps of sust wanted to shoot for 10 weeks every third day and the last four weeks winny at 50 mg/day. What should I add to this. Liquidex? what will this do for me. plus i dont want to go bald

----------


## F4iGuy

Good stuff, I like the hollistic approach

----------


## tden0923

Nice post MudMan. It seems alot of members here dont believe in front loading on injectables and slowly tapering down. I've heard mixed opinions about this. What do you think? Anyone..

----------


## TheMudMan

> Nice post MudMan. It seems alot of members here dont believe in front loading on injectables and slowly tapering down. I've heard mixed opinions about this. What do you think? Anyone..


This is just my opion but I think you get more for your money using a oral to jump start the cycle rather then front loading. You will see results in strength and weight (depending on the compound used) with in days.

But since this was written for the "newbie" I wouldn't suggest front loading in a first cycle.

----------


## rdavenport

Right, this might sound REALLY stupid, but...

I'm doing a Sustanon 250 - 8 week cycle, 2 shots per week, so:

If I'm training a 4-day split, (Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri), is it best to inject the Sus on a Monday and a Thursday before the gym to get the best effect. I.e. does the Sus get into the body immediately, or does it take a day(?) to take affect and be useful?

I imagine everyone reading this will concur with me when I say that I want to try and make sure I'm getting the best out of my time at the gym, and rest times.

Any comments would be most appreciated.

Thanks.

----------


## walkfast

TheMudMan
thank you for so good informations.

----------


## spasov

I don't know if I'll be able to get liquidex from where I live. Can it be replaced with something? Maybe there is another name of this drug? Where can I read more about it?

----------


## spasov

I found it, so it's a liquid arimidex . I see. Too bad, cuz I can't get this stuff here... Can it be replaced by Proviron ? And in what dose?? I'm talking about cycle N1

----------


## STP313

I'm new to this site and I'm going to start taking steroids , but i don;t want tits or acne which steroid should I take.

----------


## speedoking

good post

----------


## alltherage

> Never a needle !! Never !!


If your serious about that I wouldn't do A S, everyone I've heard says do orals if you want to die young. I mainly stick my quads and butt, I don't like shoulder's because I've hit a vien too many times and I'll get a wierd feeling for a few weeks while I'm lifting. It doesn't hurt at all, you just have to put it in like a dart, it's not even something that makes me cringe, just don't hesitate. Oh yeah combine your test with your winny lOL then see if you want to do winny. I combined it and never again, I'll do the winny separate, but it went well with npp, but test it was like I couldn't move my shoulder, my buddy had the same thing with his quad. OUCH!!!! :Nutkick:

----------


## alltherage

> I'm new to this site and I'm going to start taking steroids, but i don;t want tits or acne which steroid should I take.


Read the profile, novaldex and l.dex, otherwise known as anti-estrogens. I find though have them on hand, I used them before and the gains are slow, this time I have them on hand but I haven't had any problem with estrogen, I have clomid for after, but I'm saving my l-dex for if I need it.

----------


## Coop77

All the newbie cycles listed in this post are long (12+ weeks). I've seen newbie cycles posted elsewhere that are as short as 6 weeks. Will the "shut down" of natural testosterone be less severe, and the recovery of my balls be easier with a shorter cycle?

----------


## qcp860

Hi,
I just joined this board and apologize for making an 'open' call for help. I couldn't find a way to private message or email members like MudMann...

I’m looking for a very knowledgeable expert in Steroid usgae to interview.
I’ll be recording the interview and potentially using some of the material for an upcoming Steroid tutorial guide …so I’ll need to get an agreement from you stating that’s OK.

You won’t have to worry about setting up the recording or doing anything other than answering questions about Steroid usage. I’ll take care of the rest. This should be extremely easy money for anyone who likes to talk about Steroids , bodybuilding, strength training, and the like.

If you’re interested, let me know and I’ll forward you my list of questions for the Interview. The only “catch” is I’d like to select someone by Thursday and I've selectively emailed a few people in this and some other forums. (I’m under a bit of a deadline ☺

thanks,
Dave

----------


## Cavallino

the one thing I don't understand is how long your supposed to wait in between each cycle.. 
let's say I start cycle 1, finish the pct.. how long would I wait to begin cycle 2?

----------


## bryan702

help me out want to start new cycle i have test cip, and stanol v, im 24 220lb 6'2" this will be my 6th cycle 

hook me up with a good cycle??

----------


## nalbano34

great old post....read this one....bump,bump,bump!!!!

----------


## jsl_lighting

QUESTION... i was thinking about this cycle ....HGH/ testosterone cypionate /propionate /enathate (100-100-100-mg/ml) WINNY

----------


## jsl_lighting

QUESTION... i was thinking about this cycle ....HGH/ testosterone cypionate /propionate /enathate (100-100-100-mg/ml) WINNY10mg/nolvadex 
what do you think...

----------


## Kale

> QUESTION... i was thinking about this cycle ....HGH/ testosterone cypionate /propionate /enathate (100-100-100-mg/ml) WINNY10mg/nolvadex 
> what do you think...


Rediculous !!! Go post the same question in the Steroid Forum, it wont get answered here.

----------


## Fraser_

Few more years of training and I might start cycle 1.

great post

----------


## Cavallino

the one thing I don't understand is how long your supposed to wait in between each cycle.. 
let's say I start cycle 1, finish the pct.. how long would I wait to begin cycle 2?

----------


## Johnny Gotti

:0piss:

----------


## Johnny Gotti

These are some good cycles. I am new AS and have been doing some goood research. I am 21 and spend 4-6 hours 5 days a week in the gym. 5'11 167 11%. I have great dieting and am drug free I am playing top notch foot ball in the fall and am considering Deca Durabolin for my first cycle. I have heard of some bad side effects like Deca Dick? Should i be concerned? That would be no good. Any help would be appreciated.
thanks
Johny

----------


## Tunahead06

Thanks,this was very helpful

----------


## bigpopparich

what if i only want to run winny??? i have 100 , 50 mg tabs sitting here im thinking about takin on its own . Im 200lbs ..pretty good shape ...22yrs old ..about 5"10 but never have touched any roids before but im in a rut in the gym rightn owi think a dose of winny woul;d help alot. ...what would be the best way to take it and with what ...... remember its just winy tabs i have nothing stacked with it ...

----------


## j2111111

helpful info thanks

----------


## GauchB

I'm bout to do cycle of Mast/Win/Test Prop.

Will I get descent strength gains? If so will I keep most of those gains.

Not worried about size as much as strength.

----------


## Kale

> I'm bout to do cycle of Mast/Win/Test Prop.
> 
> Will I get descent strength gains? If so will I keep most of those gains.
> 
> Not worried about size as much as strength.


Dude you need to start your own thread here http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2 and ask the question

----------


## DIESELPWR

> what if i only want to run winny??? i have 100 , 50 mg tabs sitting here im thinking about takin on its own . Im 200lbs ..pretty good shape ...22yrs old ..about 5"10 but never have touched any roids before but im in a rut in the gym rightn owi think a dose of winny woul;d help alot. ...what would be the best way to take it and with what ...... remember its just winy tabs i have nothing stacked with it ...


i wouldnt do winny only.. i would definately add test like test prop of if u didnt want to inject daily then you could get test enthanate.. but you would also need pct..

----------


## bigpopparich

im on my 1st week of winny and i was thinking of takin oral DBOL tabs 15mg tabs while im on my winny and alittle past the end of the cycle that ill finish winny first and propb be on dbol for an additional 2-3 weeks after ..... not to informed on DBOL ...just got a great deal on the tabs and heard its not bad ....should i do thisd and if so how much would u take for a 1st time user to really steroid in general ... im 5 '10 200 lbs tkaing 50-75 mg a day of winny and on my 1st week and starting to really feel great andsee results ....im already in good shape just trying to add BULK!!! wihtout the bloating look !! what doasge should i take or should i not even **** with it ....what do i do ...i want to bulk but make it a simple 1 supplement cycle or jus stack it with my winny im already on which ill be halfway through at the time .....

----------


## whynot960

Hello I am new to this have never done these before but I am thinking about it now. I am 38 yr old male, I am just getting back into shape I was 257 pounds in january and I am now 205-210 pounds and have been working out alot. I have been doing really good and getting stronger and been doing cardio after every workout.I feel that I have the muscle I want maybe want a lil more muscle and strenght but I really need to get rid of the fat around my belly and chest so I can see the muscle that I have worked so hard to get.this all is confusing to me. but anyways I would like to know what I should take to get me where I want to be. I am 5'9" 205-210 I do have a nice muscular body but it is underneath a thick layer of fat and a big belly.
thanks in advance.
helpless

----------


## CSAR

Great advice for us newbies. Cheers for the info!

----------


## Bizzy4pLaY

Great post man this is going to help in some areas that were a little sketchy

----------


## ddfb30

damn wish i woulda seen this earlier

----------


## duckbob

Hey Mud you know a lot and it is really interesting to read your articles. I am new to this but I have done my research. I started taking 6 oxo a week ago and have one more week b4 I start a cycle of just winnie alone. I have so buddies that said this would be a good juice to start with just by it self as I just want to cut up. What would suggest as a amout to take per week. I was planning on 400 per week 100 eod..... Does this seem about right? Thanks

----------


## Kale

> Hey Mud you know a lot and it is really interesting to read your articles. I am new to this but I have done my research. I started taking 6 oxo a week ago and have one more week b4 I start a cycle of just winnie alone. I have so buddies that said this would be a good juice to start with just by it self as I just want to cut up. What would suggest as a amout to take per week. I was planning on 400 per week 100 eod..... Does this seem about right? Thanks


Start a new thread here to get your question answered http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2

----------


## IIIIIIIIIIII

:Aafusion Stfunoob:  Hey Kale... Is it just me or did this post just bring in a big batch of retards??

----------


## Kale

> Hey Kale... Is it just me or did this post just bring in a big batch of retards??


Mate the first post I ever made was in one of these stickies  :1laugh:

----------


## IIIIIIIIIIII

damn kale when was that 5,000 posts ago???

Ohh musta been back when the internet was on stone tablet  :Wink:

----------


## Kale

> damn kale when was that 5,000 posts ago???
> 
> Ohh musta been back when the internet was on stone tablet


It was with another userid I had many many moons ago

----------


## IIIIIIIIIIII

lmao

----------


## dajuicer

will this also help return your test

----------


## space.ghost

Coming from I one of the newest of the newest...great post

----------


## Kale

> What do you mean "starting anti-estrogens 2 weeks prior to the start of the cycle"? I was going to start the cycle you created below, but now I'm a little confused on the quotes above.
> 
> *Cycle 3:*
> 1  4 D-bol 40mg ED
> 1  10 Enan 500mg/wk
> 1  12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
> 1  12 L-dex .25mg ED
> 
> PCT after 2 weeks:
> ...


Mate you wont get any answers here, this thread is an informationsal one. If you want answers go and start your own thread here http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2 and ask the same question. Welcome to the board

----------


## drpza333

whats up ? i wish i could of had info like that back in my earlier days . young bucks ought to b very thankful . take it e.z

----------


## Jonas Fiber

Hi, i'm a spammer

----------


## drpza333

killer reply i can hardly feed my 2 rotii bitches ..dogs = safety & hardcore secruity. couldnt imagine 2 mast.......iffs...huge dogs /////big HEARTS>

----------


## rocky5119

I am about to start my first cycle and i was wondering if deca 300 is ok to take by itself and where is the best injection spot for it? Also whats the best way to inject?

----------


## Kale

> I am about to start my first cycle and i was wondering if deca 300 is ok to take by itself and where is the best injection spot for it? Also whats the best way to inject?


Dude go here http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2 click on New Thread and ask the question there. You wont get an answer here. By the way Deca only sucks !!!

----------


## fenceguy

Thanks This Helps A Newbie

----------


## fatrock

Nice post, alot of good info on cycles. Gives everyone something to start with

----------


## Flexin Mexican

hey a newbie seriulsly thinkin about takin my first cycle i heard that Anadrolin,Deca -50 and Win-V is a great stack able to pack on the pounds fast does anyone got any adive any would help a ton i read like the side and stuff but heard that coud all be pervente by pct but eally dont know what the best ones are just lookin for ino id appriciate it

----------


## new_to_juicing_88

what cycle do you suggest if i am not trying to bulk up just get cut and add lean muscle mass?

----------


## Amateur BB111

Thanx for the great information! I have yet to start steroids ... i'm 22 about 8% bodyfat at 175 5'10... i'm real cut up... but i wanna put on mass and stay cut up.. i'm thinking about that enanthate winstrol cycle...

----------

